# Gold Tip 3D Arrows



## Rimfire Kid (Jun 3, 2006)

Heard Gold Tip has a 3D shaft that is even bigger than Easton Fatboys...does anyone know anything about these arrows? What are they called & if you've used them what do you think?


----------



## wesgillock (Dec 15, 2008)

x-cutter 30x or triple x. all are larger. stay away from pin nocks I,m having trouble with they breaking. cause a dry fire today with nock tring to take off my knuckel. drew blood. wind does effect these larger arrows but I like them


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

I shoot the x cutters and love them. They tune real well and I don't get that much wind drift. Use the HD pin nocks


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I shoot GT Ultralight 22s and I'm thinking about getting some X-Cutters and try them out. Might use them for indoor and 3-D.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

22's I want to say are slightly smaller than fat boys but are just as good an arrow in my opinion. Now the UL 30x is probably what I am going to be shooting, with pin knocks and inserts for hunter class. Now GT did have a problem with nocks but I believe they just released a new nock that is suppose to be tougher if you don't like there pin nocks buy some bohning they will work also.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

dont shoot the pin nocks ? why? I've been shooting them for 6 years now, and never had any issues with them..... but Im not shooting a monster either...same ole conquest 1 or c-4 which is basically the same bow....

the fat boys are the same size as a 2312....but a better arrow that weighs less (same as x cutter at 7.8 per inch, not as stiff as x cutter
the x cutters is about like a 2512....but weigh a lot less (7.8) grains per inch
the 30 x lites is like a 2613 arrow stiff and weighs around 8.5 grains per inch
the xxxx are lllike 2712 arrows....not sure, but I think they weigh 9.3 per inch

Im shooting some 22's...same diameter as a 2212/2213 easton arrow....weigh around 7.3 per inch... im shooting 145 up front in mine and they are pounding!

**** try to keep up with your weight code numbers for each dozen that you buy ..... the +/- 1 GRAIN RULE IS ACCURATE within the dozen,,,but mixing them up with other dozens. can be a little tricky...


----------



## wesgillock (Dec 15, 2008)

I,m shooting 60lb at 29 apex 7 with 358gr x cutter. at 280fps and just started having problems with pins last 3 shoots broken arrows by hitting target at angle or glancing off to brush. I,m new but not that bad of shot. like the xcutters and my xxx,s just not trusting pins right now


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

wes are oyu using the old or new pins the hd pins are more durable than the non hd ones.


----------



## rs3711 (May 1, 2008)

Actually, the X Cutters are the same as a 2413. I have shot all of them, X Cutters, 22's, and Triple X's. They all shoot very well. It just depends on what you will be shooting. Shot the 22's in ASA and loved them. Got a faster bow and switched to the X Cutters and love them. Tried a Monster with the Triple X's. Loved the arrows. The bow, not so much.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

I have 22's they are a fraction of an inch smaller than the easton fatboys, I dont' mind the pin nocks, but Not the ones that come with the pin nock set... I like the bigger bohning pin nocks, the gold tip ones seem too small and flimsy.


----------



## wesgillock (Dec 15, 2008)

was useing the one the pins came with now useing the hd's have use other brands have had trouble with them and sevral others I shoot with have had them break also. just broke a hd one today just happen to find it when I nock the arrow felt loose was loose on pin fell right off. think I 'm going with regular nocks or super UIN bushings take my beating with ronbin hood. I just shoot 3D hunter so wont be to bad. Thanks fellows If you know of a nock that will work on my GT XXX's let me know I haven't seen anything in Lancasters.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't care much for the pin nocks and I don't know why GTdon't supply us with nocks that fit the 22s and X-cutters. I've got nocks however for the 22s.


----------

